# Daniela Elger @ HSE24 Extra



## Bob Harris (12 Okt. 2011)

Aber hallo!



 

 

 

 



61,9 MB / 7:37 Min. / mkv 

FastShare.org - Download von Daniela_Elger_26.9.2011_.mkv

Schade, dass man sie nur noch selten bei HSE sieht.


----------



## Rumpelmucke (12 Okt. 2011)

Was verkauft die da? Milch? DD-BHs? Bergbauzubehör?


----------



## SUBZERO (7 Sep. 2012)

Was auch immer, ich kaufe zwei wenn sie persönlich vorbeikommt und mir ihre prallen Milchtüten vorführt. Natürlich nur wenn ich auch mal Hand anlegen darf. Mann, die Daniela ist echt ein megageiles Luder !


----------



## fredclever (8 Sep. 2012)

sehr nett danke dafür.


----------



## Evolution1200 (7 Okt. 2012)

Ich geh mir jetzt erstmal 'nen Glas Milch holen...


----------



## allblacks (7 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die Caps. Wo ist sie denn zu derzeit sehen?


----------



## fifa10 (14 Okt. 2012)

:thx::thx::thx::thx: Super teile :thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## PromiFan (14 Okt. 2012)

Wow, die ist scharf und nicht nur wegen dem Vorbau


----------



## merlin-74 (18 Okt. 2012)

thanks soo much....))


----------



## Affen (11 Nov. 2012)

danke für daniela im dirndl!


----------



## Motor (11 Nov. 2012)

man o man kann schön was da oben drin


----------



## Beata (11 Nov. 2012)

Danke!Schöner wäre Sie im DSF-Programm nach Mitternacht aufgehoben,wegen dem Dirndl natürlich!


----------



## woodstock777 (12 Nov. 2012)

Von Daniela sieht man leider fast nix mehr!
:thx:


----------



## metak (12 Nov. 2012)

schon bestellt


----------



## boby1 (12 Nov. 2012)

sehr nett, Danke!


----------



## mrmojo8888 (17 März 2013)

sie sollte echt öfter im tv kommen!
ambesten immer so schön verpackt


----------



## turnov (25 März 2013)

mrmojo8888 schrieb:


> sie sollte echt öfter im kommen!
> ambesten immer so schön verpackt


Die könnte gern bei mir kommen...von mir aus mehrmals am Tag! :drip:
Daniela ist schon ein scharfes Madl!


----------



## mtmac (28 Apr. 2013)

Grad auf HSE Extra voll der krasse Upskirt von ihr ....


----------



## jasontheman (2 Juni 2014)

vielen dank für dieses hiesse video.
einfach nur ne traumfrau die daniela.


----------



## Streetfighter (2 Juni 2014)

Dirndl steht ihr wirklich super


----------



## obacker (25 Juli 2014)

danke fur daniela


----------



## Nightwatcher (25 Juli 2014)

Fantastisches Dekollete! Vielen Dank für Daniela!


----------

